
DouYu, Game-Streaming Firm Backed by Tencent, Files for U.S. IPO - adnanazadsg
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-22/douyu-game-streaming-firm-backed-by-tencent-files-for-u-s-ipo
======
adnanazadsg
The chinese startup scene is really thriving and a lot of the recent
acquisitions and IPOs are overshadowing ones from sillicon valleys.

For years I had heard about China being on its way to become a leader in tech
and innovation, but I never really though it would be possible (at least not
so soon) since its such a difficult thing to artificially do. Turns out they
managed to pull it off.

Really excited to see what the next five years hold.

